# Certifié conforme (certifier) / copie



## kEnIa

En un acta de nacimiento de Quebec, al final viene...

*Certifié conforme* 

a qué se refiere? después de mucho espacio dice: *le directeur de l'état civil* y viene su firma 
será... certificado por el director del registro civil? o es una frase hecha el *certifié conforme*?


merci bcp!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí. Significa que certifica que los datos mencionados son conformes/válidos. Les da legalidad.

Ej. copie certifié conforme =copia legalizada.


----------



## lema

copie certifié conforme: "copia certificada compulsada", o simplemente "copia compulsada"

es decir, una fotocopia que se haya realizado en un organismo público que coteje que original y copia se corresponden. En España estas copias llevan un sello mediante el cual se certifica que están compulsadas.


----------



## Carlos REYES

Bounjour,
Au Québec «Certifié conforme» veut dire «certifié conforme à l'original de l'extrait d'acte de naissance.» 

Osea que es mas que una simple fotocopia certificada, es de hecho una «Autentica» ou «Certificacion: que la copia es autentica por haber sido reproducida de su original por el Registro civil». 

La diferencia es que tiene fuerza de ley, con una fotocopia certificada no puedes sacar un pasaporte, la ley exige que sea una autentica.

Doy fe ....
Director del Registro civil

Au plaisir


----------



## soniareli

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola, me ha pedido un cliente frances que le envie una factura "Certifiée conforme" y no se exactamente qué es. Alguien me puede ayudar

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola: 
Como indica arriba lema, es una copia (certificada) compulsada.


----------



## sufixo

En Francia también para hacer una copia compulsada puedes ir a la comisaría y te hacen una copia con un sello "certifié conforme à l'original". 
Para lo de tu cliente francés, supongo que quiere que hagas una copia y que la firmes o que pongas un sello de tu empresa en la copia.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Para lo de tu cliente francés, supongo que quiere que hagas una copia y que la firmes o que pongas un sello de tu empresa en la copia.


Hola:
Significa que no le vale con una simple copia, debe poner "Certifié conforme à l'original", por ejemplo, y llevar la firma y el sello de la empresa.


----------



## soniareli

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, le habia puesto el sello y ahora he añadido la frase "certifié conforme à l'original", por si acaso.


----------



## chiclick

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
HOLA, ALGUIEN SABE QUE SIGNIFICA: "copie certifiée conforme à l´original"
APARECE AL FINAL DE UN CERTIFICADO. ESPERO QUE ME PUEDAN AYUDAR, GRACIAS.


----------



## bondakor

Hola
*Copie certifiée conforme* veut dire en espagnol: 
*Copia autenticada, *siendo esta la copia firmada por un notario y por la cual da fé de que tuvo en sus manos el documeto original. De esta manera la copia tiene valor de original.


----------



## alexieta

Hola a todos!

En un documento oficial en francés. 

"Copie conforme à l´acte original conservé par la mairie de Paris"

Sería correcta la traducción de copie conforme como : *Copia legalizada* conforme al acta original conservada por el ayuntamiento de Paris.

Tengo bastantes dudas con esa palabra en concreto. Si alguien pudiera aclararmelo sería de gran ayuda.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## correogsk

Ahora bien, hay que aclarar que, si la frase dice: _copie conforme à..._, entonces puede traducirse como: "copia fiel de...". Por ejemplo, _copie conforme à l'acte original_ es "copia fiel del acta original".
Saludos desde la ciudad de México, D.F.


----------



## Aquarius

Hola,

Mi frase es ligeramente diferente. Se trata de un *extracto de cuentas*:



Le r*elevé de compte* du client (avec le détail des factures, les acomptes reçus, le total de la créance) *certifié sincère et conforme*.

¿Pudiera traducirse simplemente como "Copia del extracto de cuentas (...) certificada compulsada"? En el caso de utilizar "compulsada", no sabría qué hacer con el "sincère"... . También se me ocurre. "Copia fiel y legalizada". En ambos casos parto de la suposición de que se trata de una copia...


----------



## Aquarius

Finalmente he dejado simplemente "*certificado sincero y conforme*", eventualmente añadiendo "*en nuestros libros*", ya que he encontrado la misma frase en un documento previo revisado por un abogado.


----------



## gmrido

kEnIa said:


> En un acta de nacimiento de Quebec, al final viene...
> 
> *Certifié conforme*


 
En frances no existe la continuidad en el verbo, por lo que causa controversia esta expresion. Asi que la expresion en este certificado de nacimiento inmersa el documento y el director del estado civil que firma, diciendo: ''CERTIFICANDO DE CONFORMIDAD''


----------



## Marie3933

gmrido said:


> En frances no existe la continuidad en el verbo, por lo que causa controversia esta expresion.


En absoluto. Siempre significa "conforme *à l'original*", sea cual sea el documento.


----------



## gmrido

Marie3933 said:


> En absoluto. Siempre significa "conforme *à l'original*", sea cual sea el documento.



No necesariamente es una copia, certificado en frances es certificat, no certifié, esto querria decir tambien, algo que fue cotejado contra una base,  o que se han basado en algo fidedigno como para expedir dicho documento.


----------



## Marie3933

No confundas:
*un certificat* = substabntivo (un escrito emitido por una autoridad para certificar algo)
*certifié* = participe passé de _certifier_, asegurar que una cosa es verdadera.


----------

